# Need to buy Legit Xbox 360 wired controller for PC.



## teaj (Jun 24, 2015)

So I've been trying to find a genuine Xbox 360 WIRED controller for PC. This Paytm site is selling it for some Rs 1300 with cashback. My only concern is that whether the controller is legit or not. I've seen cheap china made controllers that try to copy original Xbox 360 controller and these cheap controllers are so bad. On flipkart, snapdeal I am seeing different prices Rs 1600, Rs 2200, Rs 2600. I am so confused? What is up with these fluctuation in prices? Where can I buy genuine XBOX 360 controller at a reasonable price. Last time I bought mine for Rs 1100 in 2010.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2015)

I also saw the listing a few days back, one of the controllers was seling for Rs 1250 with 10% discount, effectively Rs 1125.

15 Days seller warranty

Really not comfortable with such warranty, it is highly likely they're fake. 

In case you do go ahead an buy one do post your experience here and I'll follow suit accordingly


----------



## mitraark (Sep 7, 2015)

Update: bought a XBox Controller for PC from Paytm for Rs899 ( after Rs100 cashback, price was Rs 999 )

Joystick is broken in inside after 2 months of use


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

those are  3rd party fake controllers, it really sucks for you, but if you need to get it repaired, there are plenty of sites that sell replacement parts.. order those and take it to a skilled repair guy

- - - Updated - - -



teaj said:


> So I've been trying to find a genuine Xbox 360 WIRED controller for PC. This Paytm site is selling it for some Rs 1300 with cashback. My only concern is that whether the controller is legit or not. I've seen cheap china made controllers that try to copy original Xbox 360 controller and these cheap controllers are so bad. On flipkart, snapdeal I am seeing different prices Rs 1600, Rs 2200, Rs 2600. I am so confused? What is up with these fluctuation in prices? Where can I buy genuine XBOX 360 controller at a reasonable price. Last time I bought mine for Rs 1100 in 2010.



avoid snapdeal,ebay.. try flipkart or amazon.. they are the ones that usually stock genuine xbox 360 controllers..
remember the best way to know if it's genuine is to check for the inline wire breaker and the solid bar green LED


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2015)

This is Original

Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Online at Low Prices in India | Microsoft Video Games - Amazon.in


----------



## teaj (Sep 8, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Update: bought a XBox Controller for PC from Paytm for Rs899 ( after Rs100 cashback, price was Rs 999 )
> 
> Joystick is broken in inside after 2 months of use



Go to Paytm facebook page and you will see in comments that mostly the company is fraud. Many people also said that they got used products. I avoid buying electronics from there.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> This is Original
> 
> Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Online at Low Prices in India | Microsoft Video Games - Amazon.in



Times have changed lol. 2k for wired controller. My geniune controller lasted almost 4 years with moderate usages and heavy usage for few months. Original is the way to go. Last time I bought it for Rs 1100 in 2010/11 from a local shop.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> those are  3rd party fake controllers, it really sucks for you, but if you need to get it repaired, there are plenty of sites that sell replacement parts.. order those and take it to a skilled repair guy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You are right. Green led is 4 sectioned and is of good quality on genuine controller. Fake controllers dont have Inline wire breaker. How is logitech F310 compared to Xbox 360 controller? Mine can't be repaired. 5 buttons dont work. Both sticks are worn off and they get stuck a lot. It cant be repaired after 4 years of abuse lol.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

read my gamepad buying guide for details, ive listed pros and cons of every xinput controller


----------



## mitraark (Sep 9, 2015)

I have an original Xbox Controller, got it for Rs 1789 on 2012, the thing has survived hundreds of hours of brutal FIFA and GTA gameplay and it yet it works flawlessly. The rubber coating on the left stick is slightly worn out now, but all buttons work perfectly. Worth the money.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

Any good deals on the wireless one


----------

